# CDC says non-white people get the vaccine first



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 20, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...ze-black-Hispanic-people-vaccine-rollout.html
I did check that the cdc did say this. This is happening in Democrat run states. 

I dont know if this belongs in this or the flame forum. Not trying to be political. 

This just seems insane, I dont think they should be able to tell me I dont get the vaccine because of my race.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 20, 2020)

Totally agree!!!


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2020)

Oh shit, go get your 23 And Me test.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Oh shit, go get your 23 And Me test.



Or just claim to be 1/1,000,000,000,000 Cherokee like Elizabeth Warren


----------



## DF (Dec 20, 2020)

So,  they want to test the vaccine out on minorities first?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 20, 2020)

It is true that minorities for some reason are 3 times more impacted by the virus than anyone else. This has been widely known for months now


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 20, 2020)

DF said:


> So,  they want to test the vaccine out on minorities first?



Population control just in case something goes wrong lol


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2020)

Seeker said:


> It is true that minorities for some reason are 3 times more impacted by the virus than anyone else. This has been widely known for months now



Isn't this more job related though, and just a correlation to skin color?


----------



## Jin (Dec 20, 2020)

Conspiracy theories aside, you vaccinate the most at risk populations first. Pure, simple unbiased science. 

Are you also upset that old people and first responders will get the vaccine before you do?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Isn't this more job related though, and just a correlation to skin color?



Job related? I dunno. Does it matter? There still dying far more than anyone else


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> Conspiracy theories aside, you vaccinate the most at risk populations first. Pure, simple unbiased science.
> 
> Are you also upset that old people and first responders will get the vaccine before you do?



I can make a case that it could be better to vaccinate people who are actually out in the population before the elderly living in facilities. 

The elderly in homes, if the staff are vaccinated, aren't at much risk, so those doses of vaccine could prevent more cases if given to younger people mingling throughout the general population.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 20, 2020)

Seeker said:


> It is true that minorities for some reason are 3 times more impacted by the virus than anyone else. This has been widely known for months now


 correlation is not causation, most minorities live in core urban/ cities. Cities are well know as the hotspots of the virus. The suburbs and rural areas are majority white, and they have far fewer cases. 

I dont think the virus is racist, I think it spreads like a wild fire in cities. The white population is spread out in suburban, urban, and rural areas. And a majority of minorities live in dense urban areas. It makes complete sense


----------



## Jin (Dec 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Isn't this more job related though, and just a correlation to skin color?



could be. But considering the urgency i think its acceptable to use correlation rather than more accurate causation to determine order.


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Job related? I dunno. Does it matter? There still dying far more than anyone else



I'm only saying that people at high risk, regardless of skin color, should get it first.

I'm not being racist, I promise.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> Conspiracy theories aside, you vaccinate the most at risk populations first. Pure, simple unbiased science.
> 
> Are you also upset that old people and first responders will get the vaccine before you do?


No I have no opposition to that, the under 65 survival rate is 99.9%. I should be the last to get the vaccine. But I dont think it should be used as a political tool to make minorities vote democrat.

Minorities seem to get it more, but they also mostly live in cities where more people get it. 

The white population is distributed across the country in urban,suburban, and rural places. So our net percentage will be lower.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 20, 2020)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> correlation is not causation, most minorities live in core urban/ cities. Cities are well know as the hotspots of the virus. The suburbs and rural areas are majority white, and they have far fewer cases.
> 
> I dont think the virus is racist, I think it spreads like a wild fire in cities. The white population is spread out in suburban, urban, and rural areas. And a majority of minorities live in dense urban areas. It makes complete sense



No one is saying the virus is racist. Lol but the conspiracy cracks are making a big deal out of it. The most vulnerable should get it 1st.


----------



## Jin (Dec 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I can make a case that it could be better to vaccinate people who are actually out in the population before the elderly living in facilities.
> 
> The elderly in homes, if the staff are vaccinated, aren't at much risk, so those doses of vaccine could prevent more cases if given to younger people mingling throughout the general population.



Sure, you could make that argument.  But it would be a rare showing of faulty logic on your end

The risk of death/complications is exponentially higher with elderly. Even if the chance is low they should be vaccinated first.


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2020)

Mehhhh, what does it matter, we don't get a say anyway. :32 (20):


----------



## Seeker (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm not a non Vaccine person, but im not in any rush to get it. I have no interest in wanting it either. I have no problem being last. Lol


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> Sure, you could make that argument.  But it would be a rare showing of faulty logic on your end
> 
> The risk of death/complications is exponentially higher with elderly. Even if the chance is low they should be vaccinated first.



Someone crunch the numbers!!!!  :32 (20):


----------



## Jin (Dec 20, 2020)

I’m sure there are plenty of white conspiracy theorists who are sure that the vaccine is evil and will kill them who would gladly offer their dose to a minority. 

:32 (6):


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I'm not a non Vaccine person, but im not in any rush to get it. I have no interest in wanting it either. I have no problem being last. Lol



Same. Vaccines are awesome, but I'll let everyone cut me in line on this one.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 20, 2020)

I have no trust in that the government cares about my welfare. 

They've purposely gave disable autistic children hepatitis. https://www.qcc.cuny.edu/socialscie...tation/case_study_willowbrook_experiments.htm

They forced black men to die from Syphilis, not allowing them to get life saving treatment. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuskegee_Syphilis_Study

And gave unknowing people mind altering drugs that caused their deaths. Then destroyed all records of it to protect their asses. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_MKUltra


----------



## permabulker (Dec 20, 2020)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I have no trust in that the government cares about my welfare.
> 
> They've purposely gave disable autistic children hepatitis. https://www.qcc.cuny.edu/socialscie...tation/case_study_willowbrook_experiments.htm
> 
> ...



I don’t know about any of those things. But Wikipedia is the worst possible source. Anyone can edit Wikipedia.

that being said I’m sure most people don’t trust the government.


----------



## Jin (Dec 20, 2020)

permabulker said:


> I don’t know about any of those things. But Wikipedia is the worst possible source. Anyone can edit Wikipedia.
> 
> that being said I’m sure most people don’t trust the government.



Everything he listed is proven fact. The government has done some ****ed up shit but in this case it’s the private sector providing the vaccine. 

Those programs were clandestine and relatively small scale.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> Everything he listed is proven fact. The government has done some ****ed up shit but in this case it’s the private sector providing the vaccine.
> 
> Those programs were clandestine and relatively small scale.



no denying any of that. But Wikipedia sucks.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 20, 2020)

permabulker said:


> no denying any of that. But Wikipedia sucks.


It was just the first site that popped up, you can find primary sources like documents and interviews if you search for them. Their work cited page also has  good sources.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 20, 2020)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> It was just the first site that popped up, you can find primary sources like documents and interviews if you search for them. Their work cited page also has  good sources.



It’s true I just googled something myself and found Wikipedia first. I just went to a different site to confirm it lol.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Dec 21, 2020)

White privilege at it's finest.  Can you say Tuskegee 2020?  Really proud of the libs for this one.  They did exactly what the white supremacists would want.  Back when I was in school the dorms were fully integrated.  Now there's segregated dorms.  There is "black" parts of the school.  They're doing exactly what the klan wanted in the 60's but they're demanding it.  

Slic.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 21, 2020)

They have been telling us for months that all the handwashing and lockdowns, and most recently, mask wearing, is to protect those who are most vulnerable. Apparently, when it comes to vaccine distribution, there is no interest in protecting the most vulnerable. It's more important to be "woke" and "politically correct." Young, otherwise healthy people are very likely to survive covid with little trouble and no lasting impact. That's try whether they are nurses, EMTs, teachers, whatever. I say vaccinate the most vulnerable first, it will save the most lives. Black, white, blue red, whatever. 

As an aside, imagine what will happen if they prioritize minorities and then there is a problem with the vaccine?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 21, 2020)

I think some people thrive on being outraged.

Previously, there was outrage at the thought (never a reality) that a vaccine would be mandatory for all.

Now there is outrage at not being able to get the vaccine when they want it.

I personally will get the vaccine when its made available to me, but I completely agree with giving it to 1st responders, those most at-risk and those in legitimate 'hot spots' as a first priority.


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 21, 2020)

Seeker said:


> It is true that minorities for some reason are 3 times more impacted by the virus than anyone else. This has been widely known for months now


 I believe part of the issue here is that minorities are typically lower income with lower quality of life as related to nutrition, health care, fitness, living conditions and overall health in general hence more likely to have underlying issues?


----------



## Kraken (Dec 23, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> I believe part of the issue here is that minorities are typically lower income with lower quality of life as related to nutrition, health care, fitness, living conditions and overall health in general hence more likely to have underlying issues?



This ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 23, 2020)

The Question remains
Will they make it mandatory
Will they discriminate if you refuse it

I had Covid and I have no interest in taking a rushed vaccine..


----------



## CJ (Dec 23, 2020)

It's not true anyway, at least as far as the info on cdc.gov is concerned. I'd link the entire plan, but it's a pdf file. It's easily found, but here's a screenshot of the overview...


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm more pissed that the politicians and rich fukwits who spent the last 9 months downplaying the impact of this whole thing are jumping to the front of the line for receiving treatment for the very virus many of whom denied was even a thing.


----------



## CJ (Dec 23, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> I'm more pissed that the politicians and rich fukwits who spent the last 9 months downplaying the impact of this whole thing are jumping to the front of the line for receiving treatment for the very virus many of whom denied was even a thing.



But if all the politicians get sick and die, who can we rely on to fukk up our country?


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 23, 2020)

The government is actively trying to destroy America and has been literally selling out America to enhance Globalism. And with China, all the money they’ve invested in Domestic American Businesses, I’m almost convinced that they’re handing the USA over to China. 

and you’re going to trust the government with vaccinating you with a Vaccine for a virus that has a 99.997% survival rate under the age of 50?

a brand new mRNA vaccine that mutates cells and has never been used in humans. 

government has been in a cold civil war and actively trying to destroy itself. The government Cleary doesn’t have its best interests for the American people. 

Why would anybody trust these people with injecting something into you?

And don’t think Big Pharma is the private sector. They lobby hundreds of millions every year to these treasonous politicians. Big corps like Pharma, Tech, Hollywood, Wallstreet, etc run the government


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 23, 2020)

I got the mRNA vaccine Gringey, it's fine! You'll be ok!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 23, 2020)

Here are a few articles on the mRNA vaccines that explain how they work pretty well. This medical technology is not "rushed," and has actually been researched and worked on for decades. In the past the only thing holding them up for development was the delivery mechanism, which they seemed to have ironed out in time for these.

https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/why-are-mrna-vaccines-so-exciting-2020121021599

https://www.nature.com/articles/nrd.2017.243


----------



## Joliver (Dec 23, 2020)

What vaccine?


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 23, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I got the mRNA vaccine Gringey, it's fine! You'll be ok!



I’ll take a pass on the Koolaid


----------



## white ape (Dec 23, 2020)

Y'all can get the vaccine first. I will hang back and see what the negative effects are from a vaccine that is made within 10 months. My guess is that it either has a micro chip in it to track your ass or its designed to make certain people sterile to reduce population. So good luck!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 26, 2020)

I like how people come up with crazy shit about microchips in a vaccine but carry around cellphones that already track you, record you via sound and video lol. Nutters.


----------



## Robdjents (Dec 26, 2020)

white ape said:


> Y'all can get the vaccine first. I will hang back and see what the negative effects are from a vaccine that is made within 10 months. My guess is that it either has a micro chip in it to track your ass or its designed to make certain people sterile to reduce population. So good luck!



If it makes me sterile im in...sure beats getting snipped


----------



## Crysis (Dec 26, 2020)

white ape said:


> Y'all can get the vaccine first. I will hang back and see what the negative effects are from a vaccine that is made within 10 months. My guess is that it either has a micro chip in it to track your ass or its designed to make certain people sterile to reduce population. So good luck!



Lol , you're not important enough to track. And big pharma doesn't want less people in the world, that will only cost them money.


----------



## white ape (Dec 26, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I like how people come up with crazy shit about microchips in a vaccine but carry around cellphones that already track you, record you via sound and video lol. Nutters.



i can ditch my cell phone. I can leave it at home. Whatever. You can’t get rid of a microchip implanted inside you. Especially if you don’t know it’s there.


----------



## white ape (Dec 26, 2020)

Crysis said:


> Lol , you're not important enough to track. And big pharma doesn't want less people in the world, that will only cost them money.



you think they would just track me? They track everyone. Then they know who you’ve been with. And they can create connections. 

I wasn’t talking about big pharm. I’m taking about the worlds elite. The ones that actually control things like microchips and big pharm. they DO want less people. Way less.


----------



## Crysis (Dec 26, 2020)

white ape said:


> you think they would just track me? They track everyone. Then they know who you’ve been with. And they can create connections.
> 
> I wasn’t talking about big pharm. I’m taking about the worlds elite. The ones that actually control things like microchips and big pharm. they DO want less people. Way less.



So you really think there are microchips that fit through a needle and have enough power to transmit a signal to a 5G tower ?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 26, 2020)

white ape said:


> i can ditch my cell phone. I can leave it at home. Whatever. You can’t get rid of a microchip implanted inside you. Especially if you don’t know it’s there.



Do you seriously believe they are microchipping people with vaccines?

Not gonna argue this, just trying to get to know you better.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 26, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Do you seriously believe they are microchipping people with vaccines?
> 
> Not gonna argue this, just trying to get to know you better.



Micro chipping will not be done through the vaccine like buddy said no way any thing will fit through syringe that would be effective enough to send signals. 

I just don’t trust the vaccine for shit and refuse to take it or give it to my family. Half my office already went through COVID and barely any one had any serious symptoms and the numbers were pumped up by the early deaths due to the respirators. 

This is just as pointless as a flu shot except this is too new and we don’t know what it will do.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 27, 2020)

Crysis said:


> So you really think there are microchips that fit through a needle and have enough power to transmit a signal to a 5G tower ?



No no no... It does not need to transmit at all. All it needs to do is resonate when in the presence of a magnetic field, reporting a unique ID number. It would work just like the Mobile Speedpass key fob worked (before they discontinued it). This is called RFID (see https://www.ti.com/lit/an/scba020a/...89710&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F for the TI chip datasheet). It draws power from the magnetic field that activates it, so no local power source is needed. Much, much simpler than transmitting data to cell towers. With only slight modifications, this same technology could be adapted to not just merely report back a unique ID; as others have said, tracking people is easily accomplished with cell phones. Instead, these microchips could be commanded to do things, like release a toxin into your body, short out your nervous system, induce pain or pleasure and more. I saw that Biden got a shot recently. Knowing his chip's ID would be very interesting!

Okay that was for our more crazy readers. RFID technology certainly exists, but it's not going to fit through a needle. It's not small and it's not cheap. If it were, it would be in use for many things. For example, every item in the grocery store could be tagged and instead of standing in line then scanning your cans of tuna, you would just carry stuff out the door and be charged automagically. Medical applications would include detecting blood clots, finding tumors and so on. So let's hope we get to nanites soon, they are going to be a bigger benefit than harm.  

For those of you worried about the vaccine, well just don't get it then. We do need 70% to 75% of the population to get it to arrest the spread, but a lower vaccination rate would sure slow it. But don't refuse it then expect the rest of us to keep wearing masks and shutting down restaurants. Now that a vaccine is available I think we should vaccinate those at great risk first, immediately, then reopen everything fully. Most people who get covid recover fully. So let's end the hysteria...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 27, 2020)

white ape said:


> i can ditch my cell phone. I can leave it at home. Whatever. You can’t get rid of a microchip implanted inside you. Especially if you don’t know it’s there.



There is no microchip. That's The thing. Lol

Plus there are cameras everywhere. There the nsa. You really think they can't track you because you ditch a cellphone lol

Internet at home? Oh no!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 31, 2020)

I have an appointment for the 1st shot of the vaccine on Tuesday 1/5. Im up and down about this.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 31, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I have an appointment for the 1st shot of the vaccine on Tuesday 1/5. Im up and down about this.



You'll be good! And now there is data coming out indicating that even just with the first shot you gain a lot of benefit, like being much less sick if you do get covid.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 31, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I have an appointment for the 1st shot of the vaccine on Tuesday 1/5. Im up and down about this.



Which one are you getting?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 31, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Which one are you getting?



Pfizer. A health care worker i know said she stood in line for 2 hours yesterday to get hers. I dunno, I guess now personally knowing a number of people who've caught the Rona and the shit they dealt with led me to do this


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 31, 2020)

Gotta say I find it interesting how guys are saying no way, don't know what's in that vaccine, can't trust it, not putting that in my body....yet will inject hormones purchased on  the  underground market.  Just saying....


----------



## Seeker (Dec 31, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Gotta say I find it interesting how guys are saying no way, don't know what's in that vaccine, can't trust it, not putting that in my body....yet will inject hormones purchased on  the  underground market.  Just saying....



Lol don't rub it in. I was one to be weary of the vaccine. Lmao dammit! But now I'm getting it after hearing the shit some of my friends went through, including D.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 31, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Pfizer. A health care worker i know said she stood in line for 2 hours yesterday to get hers. I dunno, I guess now personally knowing a number of people who've caught the Rona and the shit they dealt with led me to do this



That's good, I think the mRNA ones are the best. I got the Moderna one.

My brother just got covid over Christmas, and he was in a world of shit for 7 days. He said he couldn't believe how bad it was. And he was one of these people who had been minimizing it the whole time. He's still not feeling well, but at least getting better now.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 31, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I like how people come up with crazy shit about microchips in a vaccine but carry around cellphones that already track you, record you via sound and video lol. Nutters.



if youre not worth over a million, dont worry about a microchip.

nobody gives fukk about you & youre chump change 

let alone tracking youre where abouts


----------



## midevil (Jan 1, 2021)

Agree bro. 

Can you imagine the insanity had the CDC said whites get the vaccine first? Cities ablaze and white people beaten randomly. We've already witnessed it.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jan 15, 2021)

Jin said:


> Conspiracy theories aside, you vaccinate the most at risk populations first. Pure, simple unbiased science.
> 
> Are you also upset that old people and first responders will get the vaccine before you do?


I actually am. Using our elderly as test subjects is seriously the most immoral thing I can think of. Conspiracy theories my ass. If you think that this whole deal isn't about control than you are blind beyond belief. 

Question....have you ever had anything in this life for free? Then why are they giving these vaccines out to a global population for no charge? And if we are paying for them via taxation, I certainly didn't vote for this at anytime, and I'm sure neither did you. We live in a world based totally on control and material thought. All of us have been indoctrinated since childhood to follow this order. Reality is this. Something much greater is all around us, unfortunately we have to seek it out ourselves, bc it has been hidden from us for a very very long time. Conspiracy? Maybe. Theory? Doubtful.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jan 15, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’m sure there are plenty of white conspiracy theorists who are sure that the vaccine is evil and will kill them who would gladly offer their dose to a minority.
> 
> :32 (6):


Yep..

Ya'll can have mine.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jan 15, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I have no trust in that the government cares about my welfare.
> 
> They've purposely gave disable autistic children hepatitis. https://www.qcc.cuny.edu/socialscie...tation/case_study_willowbrook_experiments.htm
> 
> ...


Listen to this bro....he has an idea.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 15, 2021)

Ok, this isnt a typical Yaya post.. kinda whacky but fuk it a lot of u nutty tren abusing freaks know mental shit. 

I have a friend who was going through a divorce. He was fine but a little depressed and went to a therapist to talk about it. 
Now he says he was "chipped" and wont shut the fuk up about it. I dont know where it came from why he is saying this but hes making a fool of himself. Hes not a millionaire and I have zero reason to believe anyone secretly inserted a chip in him. Hes boring and works from home..He sounds like a nut job and unfortunately I'm the friend who he calls and texts daily to talk about how he is being tracked and forced to do things he wouldn't consciously do.. hes fried. I think he needs a couple of hookers and an 8ball ... however I feel bad.. anyone know a way I can calm him down about this "microchipping"? I wont research it because its foolish but I wanns be able to nail him with a few good lines on why no government would waste there time tracking his sorry ass

Thanks


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 15, 2021)

Yaya said:


> Ok, this isnt a typical Yaya post.. kinda whacky but fuk it a lot of u nutty tren abusing freaks know mental shit.
> 
> I have a friend who was going through a divorce. He was fine but a little depressed and went to a therapist to talk about it.
> Now he says he was "chipped" and wont shut the fuk up about it. I dont know where it came from why he is saying this but hes making a fool of himself. Hes not a millionaire and I have zero reason to believe anyone secretly inserted a chip in him. Hes boring and works from home..He sounds like a nut job and unfortunately I'm the friend who he calls and texts daily to talk about how he is being tracked and forced to do things he wouldn't consciously do.. hes fried. I think he needs a couple of hookers and an 8ball ... however I feel bad.. anyone know a way I can calm him down about this "microchipping"? I wont research it because its foolish but I wanns be able to nail him with a few good lines on why no government would waste there time tracking his sorry ass
> ...


This happens alot, a traumatic emotional experience for a older person will result in a sudden appearance of schizophrenia. My mother had it happen, she got it under control but it comes up.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 15, 2021)

Anyone notice that reported flu deaths were 70% lower in 2020 than expected ... 2021 will be the same ... Covid 19 is 50 times less deadly than initially reported ... remember those reporting 2% to 5% death rates on this very site 9 months ago ( as well as on corp Media) ... whats missing in our society is leadership and accountability ... in the US the dems ... big tech ... and corp media used the Covid crisis to remove Trump from office ... they did it with misinformation and counted on the average person to believe what they were told ... the vaccine is no different ... try listening to actual medical profession ... remove your own personal bias (we are all biased) ... we need to get passed covid lock downs and government control over everything ... if the vaccine will do that ... I'm all for it ...


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 15, 2021)

Use this "What makes you so special for the government to put a microchip in *you? *It would take thousand and thousands of man hours to monitor you and millions of dollars. 

Why not implant it in a foreign leader, or a billionaire?"

But this probably wont work hell draw back further into his delusions


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 15, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Anyone notice that reported flu deaths were 70% lower in 2020 than expected ... 2021 will be the same ... Covid 19 is 50 times less deadly than initially reported ... remember those reporting 2% to 5% death rates on this very site 9 months ago ( as well as on corp Media) ... whats missing in our society is leadership and accountability ... in the US the dems ... big tech ... and corp media used the Covid crisis to remove Trump from office ... they did it with misinformation and counted on the average person to believe what they were told ... the vaccine is no different ... try listening to actual medical profession ... remove your own personal bias (we are all biased) ... we need to get passed covid lock downs and government control over everything ... if the vaccine will do that ... I'm all for it ...


You obviously havnt heard the great news!!! We have nearly wiped out heart disease in 2020. Now no one dies from it, but oh my god the whu flu is so deadly.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 15, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Use this "What makes you so special for the government to put a microchip in *you? *It would take thousand and thousands of man hours to monitor you and millions of dollars.
> 
> Why not implant it in a foreign leader, or a billionaire?"
> 
> But this probably wont work hell draw back further into his delusions


Yea im trying to build my response to nail him with next time he blasts me with this shit


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 15, 2021)

Yaya said:


> Yea im trying to build my response to nail him with next time he blasts me with this shit


Just be careful, irrational people do not give rational responses. The worse thing that could happen is him perceiving it as an attack on him. 

You are the only person who he trust, don't squander that. You are his only tether to reality.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 15, 2021)

Yaya said:


> Ok, this isnt a typical Yaya post.. kinda whacky but fuk it a lot of u nutty tren abusing freaks know mental shit.
> 
> I have a friend who was going through a divorce. He was fine but a little depressed and went to a therapist to talk about it.
> Now he says he was "chipped" and wont shut the fuk up about it. I dont know where it came from why he is saying this but hes making a fool of himself. Hes not a millionaire and I have zero reason to believe anyone secretly inserted a chip in him. Hes boring and works from home..He sounds like a nut job and unfortunately I'm the friend who he calls and texts daily to talk about how he is being tracked and forced to do things he wouldn't consciously do.. hes fried. I think he needs a couple of hookers and an 8ball ... however I feel bad.. anyone know a way I can calm him down about this "microchipping"? I wont research it because its foolish but I wanns be able to nail him with a few good lines on why no government would waste there time tracking his sorry ass
> ...



Yaya, as a former inpatient psych social worker I can tell you that it sounds to me like he is having some type of psychotic delusion. It can manifest as a symptom of schizophrenia, bipolar disorder, or schizoaffective disorder.

I would encourage him to see a psychiatrist and take any meds prescribed, but unfortunately sometimes these delusions don't go away. The meds might help him fixate on it less though.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 15, 2021)

I agree men.. i tell him constantly


----------



## Beserker (Jan 15, 2021)

Yaya said:


> Yea im trying to build my response to nail him with next time he blasts me with this shit



The microchip is in the telephone we all carry. It listens, sees, tracks us all day long... and we pay for it to do it voluntarily.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 19, 2021)

Yaya said:


> Ok, this isnt a typical Yaya post.. kinda whacky but fuk it a lot of u nutty tren abusing freaks know mental shit.
> 
> I have a friend who was going through a divorce. He was fine but a little depressed and went to a therapist to talk about it.
> Now he says he was "chipped" and wont shut the fuk up about it. I dont know where it came from why he is saying this but hes making a fool of himself. Hes not a millionaire and I have zero reason to believe anyone secretly inserted a chip in him. Hes boring and works from home..He sounds like a nut job and unfortunately I'm the friend who he calls and texts daily to talk about how he is being tracked and forced to do things he wouldn't consciously do.. hes fried. I think he needs a couple of hookers and an 8ball ... however I feel bad.. anyone know a way I can calm him down about this "microchipping"? I wont research it because its foolish but I wanns be able to nail him with a few good lines on why no government would waste there time tracking his sorry ass
> ...



So, you say you're asking for a friend? If this is serious your friend needs help, and he needs it soon. Seek professional guidance.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 20, 2021)

I think Trini juice should get it  followed by the lizard guy in that order.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Feb 20, 2021)

Lmao! What a time to be alive


----------

